# Remington VTR



## skeeter (Sep 2, 2008)

When I was at a store at the National trap shooting match Remington had a display of firearms. One of their new rifles was called the VTR. It was a standard model 700 with a synthetic stock except the barrel is triangular. Has anyone seen this? Can anyone explain a practical reason for this?:uhh:


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 2, 2008)

skeeter said:


> When I was at a store at the National trap shooting match Remington had a display of firearms. One of their new rifles was called the VTR. It was a standard model 700 with a synthetic stock except the barrel is triangular. Has anyone seen this? Can anyone explain a practical reason for this?:uhh:



Have no idea.  I looked at the rifle on Remingtons website.  Has a built in compensator up front.  Looks more like just porting the end of the barrel. Same thing I guess. 

The .308 model is $850. 

Any of you high speed long range types care to speak of the triangular shaped barrel ? Heat disapation ? Better barrel harmonics ? etc.


----------



## skeeter (Sep 3, 2008)

I was thinking about the heat dispersion. That triangular barrel does allow you to lose a lot of metal.


----------



## Chad (Sep 3, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Any of you high speed long range types care to speak of the triangular shaped barrel ? Heat disapation ? Better barrel harmonics ? etc.



Marketing, my opinion.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 3, 2008)

And here it is.....  Picked up last week.  Interesting how it looked.  Havent broken it in yet to see just how it shoots.  

Not the best at taking photos but, you can see how the barrel is cut differently than other rifles out there.


----------



## skeeter (Sep 4, 2008)

Marketing may be it! lol  :uhh: What about rigidity? Triangles are stronger than any other shape allowing your point of impact to be more constant when your barrel heats up?  :uhh:Just a theory  destroy it if you please


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well it looks cool! ;)

However all the questions will have to be wonders and thoughts, until we get some good data on it... Matching up the right rounds, getting cold/ warm bore data, groups from 100 to 1000 yards and computing it against what is considered the standard of the industry.

Until all the above is available, it just looks cool:cool:


----------



## Chad (Sep 5, 2008)

skeeter said:


> What about rigidity? Triangles are stronger than any other shape allowing your point of impact to be more constant when your barrel heats up?



If this is true and it is a quantifiable accuracy enhancement, I would expect to see them putting this barrel design on all their match/sniper/varmint rifles.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 5, 2008)

skeeter said:


> Marketing may be it! lol  :uhh: What about rigidity? Triangles are stronger than any other shape allowing your point of impact to be more constant when your barrel heats up?  :uhh:Just a theory  destroy it if you please



doubt it - there's no force exerted on the triangle itself.  I'm no expert on internal ballistics, but it seems clear that the force exerted during firing would be met by the cylindrical surface lining the barrel, not the triangular shape of the exterior.

You might get some better heat dissipation due to added mass, but that purpose would be better served by actually copying existing heatsink designs (if that's the route they choose to go). :2c:


----------



## skeeter (Sep 8, 2008)

So it all lies in marketing lol:doh:


----------



## Cecil (Oct 12, 2008)

What brand bi pod is on it?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 12, 2008)

Harris BRM-S with a Pod-lock.

Had it out to the range the other day, it will shoot better than me.  1st round off to the left at 7 o-clock.  2nd hit the 1/2 in circle.  3rd next to the 2nd.  Well, the 4th....  Lets just forget that one.  I pulled it high right.:doh:


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 13, 2008)

Kinda looks like a toy or one of those new Airsoft sniper rifles! I am not dinging it, just looks toyish!!!

Let us know how it shoots!


----------



## jordan (Nov 7, 2008)

skeeter said:


> It was a standard model 700 with a synthetic stock except the barrel is triangular. Has anyone seen this? Can anyone explain a practical reason for this?



Just weight. 



82ndtrooper said:


> Has a built in compensator up front.  Looks more like just porting the end of the barrel. Same thing I guess.
> 
> Any of you high speed long range types care to speak of the triangular shaped barrel ? Heat disapation ? Better barrel harmonics ? etc.



Its a flash suppressor.

Our 107s have a compensator to cut the recoil. You don't have to worry about a 700 kicking that much. 

Its not a ported barrel.. that would be bad for a precision weapon. 

I can kind of see heat dissipation playing a factor because it gives it more surface area but you wouldn't be shooting that much for the free floating (such as the VTR) barrel to heat up that much even after a few hundred rounds.


----------

